# مؤسسة نظم الربيع للتكييف



## نظم الربيع (2 فبراير 2012)

الآن تابع أفضل العروض من مؤسسة نظم الربيع للتكييف
نحن متخصصون في تكييف المجمعات السكنية والفنادق والمعارض والمستودعات والمصانع وجميع أنواع المشاريع (مركزي ، سبلت ، مخفي ، شيلير ) بالإضافة إلى توريد مكيفات الطاقة الشمسية والمكيفات الموفرة للكهرباء .
ويوجد لدينا أيضاً مكيفات الخيام والخيام الصغيرة وخيام الحج .
ويتوفر لدينا مكيفات الأحجام الصغير (مكيف الكبسولة ) بداية من ألف وحدة .
وفيما يلي أنواع المكيفات وأسعارها :
مكيفات نوع قري GREE 
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات نوع سبيد كولSPEEDCOOL
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1800 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مكيفات نوع اكاي AKAI
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1900 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات نوع يوجن UGINE
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1690 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2100 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات نوع ا ل دي LD
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1650 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 1950 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات نوع تي سي ال TCL
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1800 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات نوع هوم كوينHOME QUEEN
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1800 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات دايكن DAIKIN
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 2600 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 3100 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات فوجي FUJI
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 3700 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 4650 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات ماندو MANDO
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1800 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات ميديا MIDEA
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مكيفات سانيو SANYO 
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 2800 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2100 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكيفات ارو ARROW
( 12 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال )
( 18 ألف وحدة 1700 ريال ) ( 24 ألف وحدة 2100 ريال )
( 30 ألف وحدة 2200 ريال ) ( 36 ألف وحدة 2700 ريال )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وكذلك يمكننا توفير جميع ماركات المكيفات حسب طلب العميل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هذا العرض ساري حتى نفاذ الكمية .
ضمان التركيب لمدة ثلاثة شهور .
-	ضمان المكيفات لمدة 7 سنوات للكمبرسر وسنة شامل .
العروض على التكييف المركزي فهي الاروع :
1-	عمل المخطط مجانا للمشاريع الكبيرة .
2-	توريد مكيفات مركزية بأسعار خاصة ترين و يورك و كارير و دايكن و قري وجميع شركات التكييف المركزي المشهورة . مع إمكانية توريد مكيفات مركزية من الصين للمشاريع الكبيرة بتخفيض التكلفة 60% ومعتمدة من أشهر المكاتب الاستشارية .
اما عن عروض مكيفات الخيام :
1-	نقوم بتكييف الخيام الكبيرة والصغيرة ولدينا فريق متخصص في تكييف الخيام .
2-	توريد مكيفات تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية 100 % للخيام تصلح للبر والأماكن التي لا يوجد فيها كهرباء .
واخيرا عروض المكيفات الصغيرة جدا :
يتوفر لدينا مكيفات صغيرة موفرة للكهرباء وتستهلك كهرباء شبيهة ببرادات المياه الصغيرة تبدأ من تكييف 4 متر مكعب وتصلح في تكييف الخيام الصغيرة وكذلك تكييف السرير في غرف النوم ويوضع خيمة صغيرة فوق السرير وتصلح لتكييف خيام الحج الصغيرة وحسب طلب العميل ونصممها حسب الطلب . 

لدينا فريق صيانة متخصص للتكييف المركزي 
ولا تردد لمعرفة المزيد بالاتصال على الأرقام التالية :
4912663 009661 – الرياض خدمة العملاء
0565822284
الرياض – السعودية
عنوان المعرض : الرياض – الدائري الشرقي – مخرج 14 – شارع الإمام احمد بن حنبل – شرق مستشفي رعاية الرياض ( مستشفي التأمينات سابقا ) بجوار مسجد الصفاء .

الشركات الموردة لنا هي 
مكيف دايكن – daikin- فوجي – fuji (fujielectric ( قري (جري) gree سانيو SANYO كارير carrier - يورك – york – ال جي – lg – lg electronics saudi arabia – central air conditioner ترين سوني trane - trane air conditioner – traneairconditioner – سامسونج – Samsung – samsung air conditioner - هاير – haier – سبيد كول – speedcool – هوم كوين – homequeen – اكاي – akai - سوني – sony – ال دي – ld – تي سي ال – tcl – ماندو – mando – قولد ستار – goldstar – وارلبول – whirlpool - جي أي – ge- جنرال – general – general air conditioner – اوجنرال – ogeneral – دايو – Daewoo – Daewoo air conditioner – بانسونيك – Panasonic – شارب – sharp – فرجيداير – Frigidaire - هام – ham – هيتاشي – hitashi – hitashi air conditioner - ميديا – meadia – كراون - crown – جبسون – gbison – gbison air conditioner – دايو – Daewoo – هاس – haas – كروني – crony – الجزيرة – al jazirah – مكيفات الجزيرة – aljazirah air conditioner - الفريد – مكيفات الزامل – alzamil air conditioner - كرفت – craft air conditioner – هوت بوينت – hotpoint - قالنز – جالنز – galanz – شيجو – chigo – cooline – هيسنس – hisense - مكيفات ريم – rheem air conditioner – مكيفات امانا – amana – لينوكس – lennox – مكيفات امريكان ستندرد – American standard air conditioner – كينمور – Kenmore air conditioner – مايتج – maytag air conditioner - مكيفات وايت ويست – white west air conditioner – مكيفات كمفورت اير - comfort air air conditioner – مكيفات شنجونج – changhong air conditioner – ولميت – wallmate air conditioner - قولد ستار – gold star air conditioner – اير تيمب – air temp air conditioner - مكيفات دبلومات – diplomat air conditioner – مكيفات بلو ستار – blue star air conditioner – مكيفات دلفي – delonghi air conditioner – مكيفات فريدريش – friedrich air conditioner - مكيفات فيديرز – fedders air conditioner


----------

